# Barky bella!



## bellasmummy62 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi! I have just welcomed a 6 months old female cockapoo called Bella, in to my home after not a very nice start in life for her.
She's been with me for 2 weeks now, and although she is loving and beautiful, she is also barking (at everything!) Refusing to come in from the garden and failing to comprehend basic commands. 
Is this amount of defiance usual in cockapoos and is there something different I should try regarding training? 
TIA.
Sally x


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

While it may seem like defiance I'm certainly in the camp they (dogs) are not like that. To me I'd start off attributing it to lack of the level of training and socialisation that you want. 

You said she didn't have a nice start to life, this likely explains it. I'd start from scratch with training.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Millie was 6 months old when we had her and she was just like Bella, she had no training or anything, but she settled down when she was about 9 months old and now she's 26 months old and she's little miss perfect, well almost.


----------

